# How to add fenders to a trailer?



## CMOS (Apr 15, 2015)

Howdy All,

The pic below is my current setup (trailer is now fully restored and painted...) but I would like to add fenders to protect the paint while driving.

https://www.thetexaswineguy.com/Boat1.jpg

What are my options for both fenders and mounting?



Thanks,


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2015)

Unless you need to climb upon them for any reason, I'd think that any of these plastic fenders would work fine. I have something similar on my 1648 Lowe center console.

https://www.easternmarine.com/Plastic-Trailer-Fenders

regards, richg99 (North Houston) where do you fish?


----------



## CMOS (Apr 15, 2015)

Rich,

How do I know what hardware is needed for fenders like these?

Where do I fish? LOL! I don't know! Always have been a Saltwater man, but with this little rig I need to FIND the right places to fish in Freshwater. Any suggestions?

I'm in the Magnolia area so I'm pretty close to Lake Conroe.

CMOS





richg99 said:


> Unless you need to climb upon them for any reason, I'd think that any of these plastic fenders would work fine. I have something similar on my 1648 Lowe center console.
> 
> https://www.easternmarine.com/Plastic-Trailer-Fenders
> 
> regards, richg99 (North Houston) where do you fish?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2015)

Without seeing your setup ..I have no idea. My guess is that fender installation will be no more than drilling some holes and bolting the fender flanges right to your trailer.

As far as places to fish with a small boat, I'd do some reading on texaskayakfisherman.com and search for Conroe. I can't remember exactly, but a lot of guys mention two launches off of 1375 that are close to smaller Conroe bays. Stubblefield and Cagle park are the ones mentioned.

Lake Raven at Huntsville State Park is said to hold some ten pounders. It is small water and easily fished with a boat your size. I've never caught much there. Watch out for the gators.

Lake Fayette will allow you to catch some great 3 to 5 lb. bass without venturing out too far, but it can get rough if you get away from the shore much. Launch at Park Praire launch and fish the bay adjacent to the launch.

Yeaga??? Creek at Sommerville is mentioned often for early Spring hybrid and striper runs, but I have never been there.

I, like you, fish saltwater more than fresh. My tinny (1648 Lowe side console) is kept in TN. Here, I am fishing out of my Mini X kayak from October through May. Let's go fishing.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 15, 2015)

Your trailer appears to have an adjustable axle? On my trailer that has an adjustable axle the fender is bolted on using the bolts that hold the axle in place.


----------



## josh870 (Apr 15, 2015)

i would worry less about fenders and more about that transom! maybe its just me but it looks like it was hit by a car :shock:


----------



## CMOS (Apr 15, 2015)

josh870 said:


> i would worry less about fenders and more about that transom! maybe its just me but it looks like it was hit by a car :shock:




Transom has been replaced. Boat has since been fully repainted. Just didn't have a trailer pic that is new. . .


CMOS


----------



## riverbud55 (Apr 15, 2015)

can't hardly beat the prices selection or service from e-trailer https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Trailer_Fenders.aspx https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Accessories_and_Parts-sf-Trailer_Fenders-pc-Bolt_On_Bracket.aspx


----------

